# mp rebatch need more bubbles



## Betty (Jun 7, 2007)

I rebatched 2.5 lbs mp with 4 T coconut oil, 4 T glycerin, 4 T castor oil and just a smitch under 1/4 c goats milk but still don't have more bubbles.  Can I remelt and add just castor oil and if so how much?  Or what can I add to make more bubbles.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2007)

Where did you get your base & what kind is it?


----------



## Betty (Jun 8, 2007)

*mp needs more bubbles*

Bought my base at The Chemistry Store and it has shea butter in it.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 8, 2007)

I am going to go out on a limb & say that 99% of people that make & sell M&P don't add anything to the base to make it more bubbly. I have seen hundreds of people discuss this & I have not heard any real resolution. The chemestry store sells a high quality base from Stephenson out of Canada. It is my very favorite base, I have tried them all *I think*. I have not used the shea but I am sure it's top notch as well. Bubbles realy do not add to the qualty of the soap in my opinion. Glycerin is the most comon additive for more bubbles.  There is a liquid SLS that people use to add bubbles to shower gel, bubble bath, etc. I wonder what that would do to M&P? I have never seen that discussed as a possible bubble booster for M&P. You can buy liquid SLS at tayloredconcepts.com maybe you could call them & ask to speak w/ Robert. He should be able to telll you if it can be added to M&P & in what qty.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 8, 2007)

To answer your original question, you can melt & remelt it many, many times over, so long as you don't end up over cooking it.

It does sound to me though like you alread have added a ton of oil to the base though.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well I've tested a few bases and found one I liked that lathers really great. I do not however add other things to it to make it lather more. I do add additives, clays, oils, and stuff like that but at low percentages. The key is to start low 1 tsp or 1 tbs. even if your doing 2lbs. So if your going to add more things to make it lather more just make sure its a small amount. It's like that saying a little goes a long way.


----------

